

Mechanical Turk is cool. Anyone used it for something interesting? - rms

I'm using it to have people find proper citations for scientific papers based on press releases. It works really well.<p>Has anyone here used Mechanical Turk for any interesting projects?
======
brianlash
I used mechanical turk to get keyword suggestion tips for an AdWords campaign.
It was a quick (seriously cheap) way to see what search terms people would use
if they were looking for a company like mine via Google.

I paid $5 for more than 450 responses out of 15 people. Posted about my
experiences at <http://www.brianlash.com/2007/11/how-to-get-450.html>.

------
maneesh
i was trying to get votes on a youtube video for a contest so i offered it up
to mechanical turk

------
epi0Bauqu
How much is it costing you?

~~~
rms
I put in $.30 each and I got two different, correct answers in less than 10
minutes, formatted in an anchor tag as I asked. One was really good, they gave
a full proper citation and I had asked for a bastardized citation.

I have a bunch of different requests in for similar tasks now from $.05 to
$.15, none of which have been answered in the 45 minutes since I posted them.

Edit: $.3 was way too much, I got an answer in 50 minutes at $.05.

